# Small Bees



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

No.

Small cell/natural cell (not treatment free beekeeping) typically produce smaller bees.

Small cell/natural cell may (or may not) be included in a particular treatment free beekeeping methodology practiced by someone.
Just as small cell/natural cell may (or may not) be included in a particular treatment-based beekeeping approach.


----------



## beechet (Jan 4, 2018)

I do have a lot of foundationless frames overall in my 5 long lang hives but it really seems clear to me that before I stopped treating my bees were larger in these same hives. I am worried they are struggling a bit.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

beechet said:


> I do have a lot of foundationless frames overall in my 5 long lang hives but it really seems clear to me that before I stopped treating my bees were larger in these same hives. I am worried they are struggling a bit.


1) Foundation-less --> natural cell --> smaller bees.

2) You don't treat --> more mites --> they struggle more.

Don't try to find some strong connection between #1 and #2. 
There isn't.


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

GregV said:


> Small cell/natural cell may (or may not) be included in a particular treatment free beekeeping methodology practiced by someone.
> Just as small cell/natural cell may (or may not) be included in a particular treatment-based beekeeping approach.


Good reply, GregV.


----------

